# Best Training/Walking Leather Leash?



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a similar type of leash and LOVE it. With a trained dog, it's great to make a huge loop to wear over one shoulder to the opposite hip, leaving hands free for everything else. Not as comfy as a waist leash, but super convenient. I love being able to tether my dog to the car, a tree, a fence post, etc. 

But it's not something I would use for regular walks/training. It's too easy to accidently get fingers caught in the extra loops/snaps/etc... or to accidentaly hit your dog with it. They don't fit into a pocket as well as a regular leash.

I'm waiting to see what is recommended. I lost my old leather lead in the woods and I sure miss it. The replacement one I bought broke immediately.

ETA: so I would recommend a lead like that AND a plain one too!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

RedDogs said:


> I have a similar type of leash and LOVE it. With a trained dog, it's great to make a huge loop to wear over one shoulder to the opposite hip, leaving hands free for everything else. Not as comfy as a waist leash, but super convenient. I love being able to tether my dog to the car, a tree, a fence post, etc.
> 
> But it's not something I would use for regular walks/training. It's too easy to accidently get fingers caught in the extra loops/snaps/etc... or to accidentaly hit your dog with it. They don't fit into a pocket as well as a regular leash.
> 
> ...


Great! Thanks for sharing. My parents have a leash that can buckle around a person's waist. I love it!! I can't seem to find another like it. The Lupine leash that I bought should be good for most of our walking but I love the look and feel of a leather leash!

How much should I plan to spend on a well made leash? This one is about $50.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Well... $50 seems like a lot to me..... my last nice one was only $10-15... everything is so expensive now! I'm looking forward to what the others say. 

I use a skijoring belt for walking, it's really wide and padded for maximum comfort! I know people who like this one:
http://www.ruffwear.com/Flat-Out-Leash_2


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Check these leather leashes from Hogan. They have waist leashes too.

These were recommended to me when I was in your shoes (pre-pup), I bought one and love it.

http://www.hoganleather.com/store/products/1_leashes/page/1/


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Most of my leather leashes are Premier brand. They have held up quite well (I've got two that are older than Ruby). They only cost in the $10-$15 range (I think). It does take a while to get them broken in, but after that, I love them (and have, in a pinch, made them into a somewhat slip collar, looped them around trees, etc. even though they don't have all the fancy snaps and rings).


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

My leather leashes are from a tack shop and they were about $50/each 6 or 7 years ago. I have an older leather leash that I got from a pet supplier that is not nearly the same quality leather as the ones from the tack shop. They have worn really well and I consider them a great investment -- I also get tons of compliments on them and have had a few people threaten to steal them ;-) They've 5 ft. long which I find to be long enough for regular walks and a little less cumbersome for training. 

I also recently got a hand braided kangaroo leather lead from a seller on Etsy for obedience training. It's 4 ft long and it's a lot less cumbersome for training. I love it for training, but I don't like it as much for walks.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Dont know about 'the best'....but I have several of these http://www.jjdog.com/Merchant2/merc...j&Category_Code=3CATLeatherTrainingLeashLEATL 

They have lasted nicely and are certainly priced right. 
They are not bridal leather. They break in very fast.

Ive used leather stamps to fancy up Liberty's traffic lead and added Chicago screws to the little tab by the braid...

Ive also purchased from LDSLeather very nice products. http://www.ldsleather.com/index.html


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I LOVE the working leashes that can be adjusted to various lengths, used as a shoulder or waist leash, etc. They are the ones I reach for ALL the time.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

That leash looks neat, although I would be torn - whether to get it covered in puppy teeth marks now, or having the flexibility of it and start breaking it in sooner. My leash experiences with Molson when he was a pup were that I hated using the 6 foot leash for walks - it was too long and both of us were tripping over it, and the 4 foot was too short and didn't give him any freedom or slack when he would stop for a sniff or anything. I wish I had a 5 foot leash at that time but I couldn't find them ANYWHERE. 

Now that he's full size we just stick to the regular old 6' lupine ones since they are always getting dirty at baseball games, out walking in the rain, in the forest, water, etc. I'd love to invest in a nice leather one soon though, it's just a matter of finding one that I like. 

Oh, I also have a backup leash in my car all the time now for whatever reason - a stray on the side of the road, the one we brought to use breaks, or if we need to clip them together to make a longer leash, etc. etc.


----------



## Molly74 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Leather is better!!*

I used my Lupine leash for a long time. Once it finally got chewed, I didn't return it because it had lasted long enough for what I paid for it. A long time ago I had an old leather leash, but after losing that I never was able to find another one like it. I have a leash now from
LeatherNature | Products
It's the Braided Leather Leash. It feels like it is old and broken in, but it is still new. It came that way. 
I still use the flexi leash for going potty because I need something that extends over ten feet. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I like the style with a "curb loop" (2nd loop closer to collar) -- keeps dog close when walking in crowds, etc.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I really like Mendota leashes. They are made in the US and come in a variety of sizes/styles. Mendota Products, Inc. - Quality Dog Accessories


----------

